# The Wearin' o' the Purple (Lavender Whip, etc.)



## cno64 (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you all like to wear purplish cosmetics anywhere other than on the eyes, or do you find them unflattering?
I know quite a few people had trouble wearing MAC's recently released lipstick Lavender Whip, but many others LOVED it at first sight! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Personally, I had to do a little "playing" with Lavender Whip before it looked good on me, but in general I love purple, and am not afraid of it.
For example, I've practically built a shrine to MAC's Violetta lipstick, which is quite purplish.
I've even been known to wear a touch of Ben Nye's Dry Cheek Rouge in Passion Purple with Violetta.
AND a dab of Funtabulous Dazzleglass for a finishing touch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When I wear the lip/cheek products mentioned above, I go for neutrals on my eyes, and even I don't think I'd wear a _*blue*_-purple lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Violetta and Funtabulous both have enough pink in them so that they make me (NW15; lots of pink undertones) look healthy, not oxygen deprived.
What about you all?


----------



## HustleRose (Feb 23, 2009)

i purchased fashion mews from mac hello kitty collection last week and at first i found it really hard to wear and kinda awkward to the eye. i think that was because i had never worn anything like that before on my lips. but with a nice smokey or natural eye, i've found that i love the way it looks now. i hope to try lavender whip if my mac store ever gets it back in stock!

as for blue-purples, i don't know if that's for me. now ask me about blue-pinks and i'm all about that!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 23, 2009)

I think some people look FABULOUS in these purple-y colours. Me...on the other hand...it's just never gonna work. I have warm skin that errs a little on the olive-y side and it's from experience that I know that I look good in peachy, warm colours. I don't even want to imagine what kind of corpse-like concoction I would look like if I tried on Fashion Mews or Lavender Whip!

To each her own, of course, and like I mentioned before, many women, especially those with pinker or considerably darker skin, look great!


----------



## cno64 (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_
To each her own, of course, and like I mentioned before, many women, especially those with pinker or considerably darker skin, look great!_

 
I agree.
In general, I think those of us with more pronounced pink undertones to our complexions, do best in purplish colors.
For example, Violetta lipstick, which looks a fright in the tube, lights up my entire face when I wear it.
And Show Orchid, which is not overtly purple but does have some lavender tones to it, makes me look at least 10 years younger than my actual age.
What woman past the age of 30 wouldn't love _*that*_?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 26, 2009)

I got Fashion Mews and at first, I was really scared of the color! It's lavender!! I tried it with some pinkish gloss over it to lessen the purple-ness and I have to say, I like it. I still need to get used to it. It's definitely something I still need to get use to. I'm glad I got it though b/c I usually go for pinks and peaches.


----------



## User38 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_I got Fashion Mews and at first, I was really scared of the color! It's lavender!! I tried it with some pinkish gloss over it to lessen the purple-ness and I have to say, I like it. I still need to get used to it. It's definitely something I still need to get use to. I'm glad I got it though b/c I usually go for pinks and peaches._

 






 I put the lavendar whip over some of my light browns.. the color is very unique and looks beautiful.  Also, the lavendar gloss works really nicely over all pinks and hot fuscia colors.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the lavendars and purples on lips!


----------



## cno64 (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_






.  Also, the lavendar gloss works really nicely over all pinks and hot fuscia colors.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the lavendars and purples on lips!_

 
I agree!
Purples and lavenders can be very intimdating colors to put on your lips, but if done carefully, I find that they lend a wonderful youthful freshness to my NW15 face.
I, too, have found that combining purples/lavenders works _*great!*_
You can totally avoid that Barney-the Dinosaur look ...


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Feb 26, 2009)

I recently picked up Violetta, and am loving it like mad! It's such a pretty pinkish purple. I also like Chignon for a more plummy lip, and Orchidazzle for a softer violet-pink. I'd love to see a true blue-purple, though. Right now, my Blast O' Blue is the closest thing to it!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd love to experiment with some lilac/violet blushes. I saw a picture of Liv Tyler wearing the shade and it was incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Growing Wings (Feb 26, 2009)

I picked up Barry M's Lavender lipstick today.  It's a really similar colour to Lavender Whip.  I was a little afraid to try it, but it looks so nice on!  I put Cult Fave l/g (Fafi) over it, and it looked fantastic!  Totally loving the lavender at the moment


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 26, 2009)

i heart purple


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

^^ I agree...Love purple anything


----------



## cno64 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I'd love to experiment with some lilac/violet blushes. I saw a picture of Liv Tyler wearing the shade and it was incredibly beautiful._

 
They're difficult to find.
My coloring is very similar to Ms. Tyler's, and I love Ben Nye's Dry Cheek Rouge(incredibly pigmented powder blush, in case you're wondering) in Passion Purple.
I wore a little bit of it today, with MAC's _*fabulous*_ Violetta lipstick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 topped with Fast Friends Lipglass.
On my [green] eyes, I wore soft grays and silvers, and it looked _*fierce*_!
This comes from one of the most Caucasian white-bread Baptists who ever roamed the earth.


----------



## cno64 (Sep 30, 2009)

Are purplish lips going to be a Big Thing again for Fall/Winter 2009?
I ask, because MAC's Trend collection features some unmistakably purple lip colors.
I was tempted by Faultlessly F/W, but it's just too close to black for me.
Speaking of purple: I am looking for a deep-but-not-blackish purple plum lipstick, preferably MAC.
I have Odyssey, and that's close, but it's just a tad too "muddy."
Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## MK09 (Sep 30, 2009)

I would wear a purple lip but only if i was going for a specific look,but definitely not as an every day look.Say if i was going to a big party or a special occasion i might try a purple lip if i was feeling reallyy daring lol.But not often, for me personally anyway.Maybe when i was a teenager i might have,god knows i wore every other color in the crayon box lol


----------



## cno64 (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MK09* 

 
_I would wear a purple lip but only if i was going for a specific look,but definitely not as an every day look.Say if i was going to a big party or a special occasion i might try a purple lip if i was feeling reallyy daring_

 
I've worn a purple-ish lip to *church* on Sunday morning, and I go to a fairly white bread Baptist church.
I'll wear MAC Violetta, which has a decidedly pink cast to it, and I blot vedddy heavily. I add a bit of Funtabulous Dazzleglass, and I'm good to go.
I keep my other makeup low-key, and I think it looks fine.


----------



## nichollecaren (Sep 30, 2009)

does anybody with a deeper skintone like Up The Amp lipstick? I'm lemming it for some odd reason


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 30, 2009)

I love purple lipsticks. I have Up the Amp and Lavender Whip and wear them often. I have neutral to cool skintone, in btween NW25 and NW30...I tend to wear purple lipstick with gray eyeshadows or neutral eyes


----------



## MK09 (Sep 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I've worn a purple-ish lip to *church* on Sunday morning, and I go to a fairly white bread Baptist church.
I'll wear MAC Violetta, which has a decidedly pink cast to it, and I blot vedddy heavily. I add a bit of Funtabulous Dazzleglass, and I'm good to go.
I keep my other makeup low-key, and I think it looks fine._

 

Oh no let me clear up that i actually do think it looks fine.Infact i think it can look really cool! lol Just for me, my own personal taste on myself im not sure purple is really a color that i like for my lips on a regular day to day.But if i had a special occasion and i was in a purple mood i would so rock the purple lip lol Actually i love to wear Nars Schiap l/s with Nars Hot Wired l/g and i just adore that look.So im all for switching things up and wearing a daring lip or bright lips even during the day everyday if you want.Ill wear my bright fuchsia lip anytime day or night! I might even wear it to bed lol But yeah i do love the bright fuchsia lip,thats my makeup love of the moment lol And i dont go to church but if i did i wear it to church too haha.I think it just boils down to personal color choice.


Oh and i do agree with  you about that if your going to go for a purple lip,fuchsia lip or any bright lip then keep your eye and cheek more low key.Otherwise its probably not going to look cute lol


----------



## moonlit (Oct 7, 2009)

I wear lavender whip with hot frost lip gloss from the dame edna collection


----------



## panda0410 (Oct 7, 2009)

I LOVE LW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It was love at first sight...LOL... but I must admit, it does look vastly more pink on me than purple, same with Fashion Mews!

I have been looking for a nice lilac/lavender blush, but to no avail


----------



## cno64 (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I have been looking for a nice lilac/lavender blush, but to no avail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They're _*very *_difficult to find.
The only The only suggestion I can make is that you try to locate a source for the La Femme line, which offers just about every  blush color imaginable, including purples and lilacs.
My own personal recent purple story: When Night Violet came out with the original Mattene collection, I considered it, but wrote it off as "too dark for me," and forgot about it.
However, this fall I became possessed of the idea of finding the perfect deep-but-wearable purple plum lipstick.
Off to Makeup Alley I went, and found rave reviews for Night Violet, including one that featured these words: " If you are looking for a perfect and wearable deep plum wine color for this season, definitely check this out ..."
Of course, I immediately sped to the MAC site, only to see those terrible words "SOLD OUT."
"Oh, well,"I thought. "I'll just have to find something else."
But when I _dreamt _ that night about buying Night Violet, I knew I *had* to get it somehow.
I phoned MAC in the morning, and was cheerfully informed that yeah, they have Night Violet, so I ordered one.
I can hardly wait until it gets here!


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I have been looking for a nice lilac/lavender blush, but to no avail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!!!

They are hard to find


----------



## cno64 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_Me too!!!

They are hard to find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have a look at this.
However, unless your eyes are considerably sharper than mine, you may need to look here, too, just to see the color names.
The only La Femme one I've tried is Orchid Ice, and it really isn't purple at all.
At least so far, my best purple blush option has been Ben Nye Dry Cheek Rouge (really just a tremendously pigmented powder blush) in Passion Purple.
It's African violet purple, so I mix it with other shades to get plum, lilac, etc.
I can't recall immediately where I got it, but if you're seriously interested, feel free to PM me.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I can hardly wait until it gets here!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Forget the waiting; it's already here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haven't had a chance to apply my Night Violet properly yet, but even just dabbed on the lips with a finger tip it's beautiful.
It's not for the faint of heart, because it *is* very deep.
If you want a deep purple wine color, though, go for this one!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 8, 2009)

I am absolutely in love with the "purple" lipstick trend. I don't know why but I seem to be able to pull off a decent amount of lip colors. Don't laugh but I think it's because I have little to no pigmentation so I'm like a blank white canvas,LMAO!


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Have a look at this.
However, unless your eyes are considerably sharper than mine, you may need to look here, too, just to see the color names.
The only La Femme one I've tried is Orchid Ice, and it really isn't purple at all.
At least so far, my best purple blush option has been Ben Nye Dry Cheek Rouge (really just a tremendously pigmented powder blush) in Passion Purple.
It's African violet purple, so I mix it with other shades to get plum, lilac, etc.
I can't recall immediately where I got it, but if you're seriously interested, feel free to PM me._

 
Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At first I did actually try to read the small names in the the first link you posted but it didn't work hehe and then I realised what the second link was for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to check MUA reviews...looks promising!

The Ben Nye Passion Purple...can it be worn alone or does it need to be mixed to tone it down? African violet purple sounds like it's very dark and doesn't have red tones (which is a good thing IMO)...is that right? 

TIA!!!


----------



## cno64 (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_
The Ben Nye Passion Purple...can it be worn alone or does it need to be mixed to tone it down? African violet purple sounds like it's very dark and doesn't have red tones (which is a good thing IMO)...is that right? 

TIA!!!_

 
Passion Purple ...
It's a very difficult color to describe, and I think "deep magenta/purple" is about the best I can do. The pink tones are very minimal, just enough to keep the color from looking "bruise-y."
It's a very clear color, which I like; there are NO brown tones, not much pink/red,  no wine, just straight up *PURPLE*. In fact, it comes pretty close to matching the color of that font. I'll try to take a photo in the near future, since that might help.
I wear PP alone all the time, applied with a soft fan brush on skin that's been evenly powdered so that the blush color doesn't "grab." PP is incredibly pigmented, far more so than any other powder blush I've ever encountered. In fact, it has a cushy, almost creamy feel. It will even stain your fingers if you run your finger across it.
You *can* mix PP with other colors, such as light pinks, to get a lilac/lavender shade.
However, if you have a good brush and are fairly deft, PP can certainly be worn alone.

BTW, here is where I got mine.
You can look at this  for a semi-helpful color chart.


----------



## Sojourner (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, you've sold it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since it's not expensive it's no problem if it doesn't work out! There is a swatch of it in the Ben Nye swatches thread but it looks pinky purple there:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/b...atches-109872/

I checked the reviews for the La Femme ones, the reviews are really good but I keep hearing plum and pink in the descriptions...plum to my mind is a reddish purple and those look bad on me and pink, well I've got too much of those blushes hehe...thank you so much for your help, you've been a sweetie!


----------



## cno64 (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissBrittB87* 

 
_I am absolutely in love with the "purple" lipstick trend._

 
SOO am I!
In fact, I rather think I started it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As long as I can remember, I've gravitated toward purple-toned lip colors.
I guess my first was Bow Belle Lipglass, which really wasn't all that purple. I am even not above putting the barest touch of Violet pigment in my gloss to add a bit more purple.
Then it was Odyssey lipstick, which I like, but that is a bit too muted for my taste.
Then, in spring of last year, I took a deep breath and bought Violetta, and it was *LOOOOOVE!*





 I didn't hesitate to jump on Lavender Whip, and I'm glad I was able to get it, since it quickly became difficult to find.
Then it was Quick Tease gloss, then Fast Friends gloss.
Yesterday I acquired Night Violet Mattene, and I'm smitten with that one, too.
I think I can do purple lipstick because I have skin that has enough pink in it to keep me looking "healthy," and I'm blessed enough to have naturally full, well-shaped lips, which never hurts.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_Well, you've sold it to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Since it's not expensive it's no problem if it doesn't work out! There is a swatch of it in the Ben Nye swatches thread but it looks pinky purple there:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/b...atches-109872/

I checked the reviews for the La Femme ones, the reviews are really good but I keep hearing plum and pink in the descriptions...plum to my mind is a reddish purple and those look bad on me and pink, well I've got too much of those blushes hehe...thank you so much for your help, you've been a sweetie!_

 
There are only two Makeup Alley reviews  for Passion Purple. The top one is mine, and the other one, written by a very nice lady who's a professional makeup artist, is really spot-on.
In fact, she's the one responsible for me finding Passion Purple.
I know what you mean about plum blush; there are a zillion of them out there, and they just won't do if you want purple.
Of course, pinks are a dime a dozen!


----------



## cno64 (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Speaking of purple: I am looking for a deep-but-not-blackish purple plum lipstick, preferably MAC.
I have Odyssey, and that's close, but it's just a tad too "muddy."
Suggestions, anyone?_

 
Never mind.
I took a deep breath, bought Night Violet, and it's *perfect.*
It can easily go goth-ish if I'm not careful, but for the most part I adore it.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 25, 2009)

A recent discovery of mine is Date Night Dazzleglass.
I'd considered it before, but figured as long as I have Funtabulous, I didn't need Date Night.
Nope. Date Night is considerably deeper; I'm loving it over Night Violet right now.
Date Night is similar in color to my beloved Violetta lipstick; it's almost like Violetta in Dazzleglass form.
Purple-lover that I am, I don't know how I lived without Date Night for so long!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Never mind.
I took a deep breath, bought Night Violet, and it's *perfect.*
It can easily go goth-ish if I'm not careful, but for the most part I adore it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want to get Night Violet....I've seen it on alot of people and it looks good on a bunch of different skin tones. But I agree...it could easily go gothish and that just doesn't suit me. How do you wear it...?


----------



## cno64 (Oct 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissBrittB87* 

 
_I want to get Night Violet....I've seen it on alot of people and it looks good on a bunch of different skin tones. But I agree...it could easily go gothish and that just doesn't suit me. How do you wear it...?_

 
Veddy carefully, especially since I'm NW15.
I do the following:
Lightly apply Urban Decay lip stain in 
"Spank," so that my lips won't look "patchy" as Night Violet wears.
Apply balm.
Apply a generous coat of Night Violet, and try not to cringe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kiss a tissue like I'm madly in love with it.
Line sparingly with MAC Plum pencil.
Apply a lighter coat of Night Violet, just to even things out, and blot that lightly.
Apply Date Night Dazzleglass over all.
It's still a  strong lip, but wearable.


----------



## Meisje (Oct 28, 2009)

I think they're fine, but they look like CRAP on me. Me and purple and lips = no. I always see the tube, and think (ohhh pretty) and put it on and it's so bad that even the MAC person squinted her eyes a little like she was in pain and told me that probably blue-toned lips were not for me.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_ I always see the tube, and think (ohhh pretty) and put it on and it's so bad that even the MAC person squinted her eyes a little like she was in pain and told me that probably blue-toned lips were not for me. 
_

 
Ooops, sounds like purple-y lips really aren't for you ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What shade did the MAC person try on you, anyhow?

But you can undoubtedly wear shades that *I* look wretched in, like peach/oranges.
Lollipop Loving looked so gorgeous, and so many people loved it, that I found myself wanting to want it, but I just didn't.
My face + coral = Welcome to Sallow City.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I'd love to experiment with some lilac/violet blushes. I saw a picture of Liv Tyler wearing the shade and it was incredibly beautiful._

 
I came across some very favorable Makeup Alley reviews of Makeup Forever blushes, among them No.9, a vibrant lilac purple.
Sephora.com offers this shade, and I intend to buy it soon!
I'll come back to this thread to let you all know what I think after I get it.


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 7, 2010)

I <3 light frosty or irredescent purple lipsticks and glosses. I love blending them with nude glosses and lipsticks for a different sexy look.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey xOo* 

 
_I I love blending them with nude glosses and lipsticks for a different sexy look._

 
I prefer to wear mine full strength, or lightly blotted.
Full-on purple is not everybody's taste, of course, but I like it.


----------



## cyanidewine (Feb 9, 2010)

Does anyone have pictures of them wearing lavander whip?
This has been a super helpful and inspiring thread so far, I'm absolutely in LOVE with the purple lip trend! I don't own any MAC lipsticks (I know, shame on me =[, closest MAC counter is over an hour away, so I usually stock up on eyeshadows when I go) but I've been liking Milani Grape-tinni lately, aside from the kind of strong scent.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_zci99iNhri...400/00020m.jpg

Picture of the perfect purple, in my opinion. I just can't seem to find it!
The blog its from says its MAC Cyber with Violette dabbed over top a bit, but I'd rather have just one lipstick to do the trick mostly.


----------



## Meisje (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Ooops, sounds like purple-y lips really aren't for you ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What shade did the MAC person try on you, anyhow?

But you can undoubtedly wear shades that *I* look wretched in, like peach/oranges.
Lollipop Loving looked so gorgeous, and so many people loved it, that I found myself wanting to want it, but I just didn't.
My face + coral = Welcome to Sallow City._

 
I forget, but it was a pale cool toned pink (but with a purple shade to it).

You're right, I can totally wear corals though. They make me look healthy (that's the best word I can think of).


----------



## ilexica (Feb 9, 2010)

Stiletto is one of my favourite lipsticks ever, but I have to say paler lavenders tend to make me look ill. But maybe I'll have to give them another go!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I'd love to experiment with some lilac/violet blushes. I saw a picture of Liv Tyler wearing the shade and it was incredibly beautiful._

 
I can heartily recommend Makeup For Ever's Blush Powder in #89.
It is a very wearable medium kind of pinky orchid, in what I'd call a "satin" finish, not absolutely matte, but not shimmery, either.
It looks crazy bright in the pan, but goes on sheerly and smoothly. 
It's sort of like MAC Violetta lipstick, in that it's definitely purple, but it has enough pink in it to make it flattering and very wearable.
I think it will be perfect for spring!
For a deeper purple, try Ben Nye's Dry Cheek Rouge in Passion Purple.


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think I SUIT my lavender hued Lime Crime lippy in Airborne Unicorn - but it makes me so happy to wear it that I don't care


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Mar 14, 2010)

Colors on the lips are as much about personality as it is about your coloring. I can wear most purples except the pastel-ish ones, like that "d'lilac" one from Lime Crime everyone raved about. It looked lovely in the tube, lovely on my hand, horrid on my lips.

I reallly like Violetta with Funtabulous lipgloss over it, like someone else also suggested. My favorite purple lippie will always be Cyber, though, kind of a colder black-purple. I'm so happy that it's permanent. =D


----------



## cno64 (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I came across some very favorable Makeup Alley reviews of Makeup Forever blushes, among them No.9, a vibrant lilac purple.
Sephora.com offers this shade, and I intend to buy it soon!
I'll come back to this thread to let you all know what I think after I get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm quoting myself, to give the promised update.
I ended up getting MUFE's Blush Powder in #89, and it is terrific!
It looks scary bright in the pan, but applied with my Paula Dorf fan brush to my NW15 face, the result is a lovely pinky-orchid glow. It's different, but surprisingly wearable.
It's just enough purple to stand out from the zillions of bright pink blushes out there, but it's pink enough to be flattering and very wearable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've even been wearing it with Lavender Whip lipstick, and the result is very fresh and pretty, perfect for the spring season.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cyanidewine* 

 
_Does anyone have pictures of them wearing lavander whip?
._

 
This is me wearing a mix of Lavender Whip and Up the Amp. I wanted to look like Blooming Lovely. I'm NW25 with neutral undertones





Here's another one from January with LW topped with Shift to Pink lip Gelee





I like purply lips of all shade. I wear Lavender Whip, Up the Amp and Night Violet quite frequently. It's all about how you balance the look. Though some skintone look better wearing purple lips than others


----------



## cno64 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ Though some skintone look better wearing purple lips than others_

 
I'm NW15, and I LOOVE purply lips!
I adore Lavender Whip, though if I just toss it on bare lips, it looks awful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, if I follow the advice of an online MAC artist, and first fill in my lips with Plum pencil, Lavender Whip morphs into a lovely, face-brightening, fresh-looking pinky orchid that is especially beautiful when topped with Funtabulous Dazzleglass.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Mar 18, 2010)

I keep gettng tempted and put off lavender whip. It's not quite me, but mixed with other colours it is. 
I tried a friend's and frankly found it a little too pink. We added bell bottom blue pigment(The only MAC darkish blue e/s I own.. ahem) which made it perfect! It pulled it into the colder side of lilac and gave it a lush sheen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like my lilacs icy, cold and sharp.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_I like my lilacs icy, cold and sharp._

 
You'd probably like the discontinued Grape liner pencil, assuming it can still be found. It makes me look cyanotic, but it might work on you.
Did you get Orchidazzle lipstick from Strange Hybrid, a few years back?
That one's sheer, since it's a Lustre, but it is unapologetically purple.
I like to put Orchidazzle over Violetta for a great purplish lip.


----------



## cno64 (Jul 23, 2010)

It seems like there should be some mention of Go For It, the purple-est lipstick I've seen MAC come out with, in this thread.
What blush is everyone pairing Go For It with?
I have a couple of purple blushes, but I'm thinking purple blush with purple lipstick might be too too much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Any suggestions?


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 5, 2010)

I absolutely adore Up the Amp.

I wear it with a bright purple smokey eye (Urbay Decay Flash on the lid, MAC Knight Divine in crease, MAC Typographic in outer V, MAC Shroom as highlight), Up the Amp for lips, and MAC Coygirl blush.

It looks soooooo awesome and I always get compliments.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thiscarmen* 

 
_I absolutely adore Up the Amp.

I wear it with a bright purple smokey eye (Urbay Decay Flash on the lid, MAC Knight Divine in crease, MAC Typographic in outer V, MAC Shroom as highlight), Up the Amp for lips, and MAC Coygirl blush.

It looks soooooo awesome and I always get compliments._

 
That's one I've been lemming for quite a while, but I've been telling myself that since I have Lavender Whip, I don't "need" Up the Amp, too.
Maybe I ought to reconsider ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way, I'd love to see an FOTD photo of this look.
I was beginning to think I was the only one in the world who's willing to wear purple-toned lips with some purple on the eyes, at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I may wear a similar look this weekend, with Go for It 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the lips.


----------



## ilexica (Aug 5, 2010)

Does anyone have any good recs for a lilac blush?


----------



## cno64 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Does anyone have any good recs for a lilac blush? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love Makeup For Ever's #89 (I think that's the number!).
It's a satin-finish pinky lilac; _ very _ wearable on my NW15 skin.


----------



## ilexica (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I love Makeup For Ever's #89 (I think that's the number!).
It's a satin-finish pinky lilac;  very  wearable on my NW15 skin._

 
Thank you very much, I will give it a go


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 7, 2010)

I recently picked up my first lavendar toned lipstick & gloss (I Like It Like That & Going Casual), and then I quickly purchased more purple lippies (Go For It & Revlon Lilac Pastelle l/g). I'm really wanting to get Violetta when it's released from the Venomous Villains collection. I think it's safe to say, I'm becoming obsessed.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilexica* 

 
_Thank you very much, I will give it a go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope you love it!
It's available at Sephora.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_ I'm really wanting to get Violetta when it's released from the Venomous Villains collection._

 
Yes, _*DO*_, you will love it!
Violetta is fairly similar to Go for It, but the two are different enough to warrant owning both, in my opinion(though I, owner of 65 lipsticks, might not be the one to ask!).
Violetta has more of a pinky tone to it, making it sliiiightly easier to wear.
It's still definitely in the purple family, though.
When you wear Violetta, be prepared for people to ask, in an admiring way, "What's that lipstick you're wearing?"


----------



## switchblade (Aug 12, 2010)

My fave items are Shu Uemura P Purple 05B glow on and Revlon Lilac Pastelle gloss.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have any of you purple-philes tried Hellraiser, from DigiDazzle?
I'm thinking that one might look great lightly applied over purple-toned lipsticks like Violetta, Go For It, Lavender Whip, Night Violet.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey, count me in for Team Purple.  My fave mu to wear purple is mascara!  Korres has an awesome one as do EL and YSL.  I wish purple e/s did not irritate my eyes or I could pinpoint the ingredient that makes my eyes react so I could wear more purple--it is my favorite.

Lately I have been wearing HotHouse for a purple fix and awaiting arrival of Fashion Mews and Hellraizer.

a good cheap Purple fix is Revlon l/s in Va Va Violet


----------



## BrunetteBunnyXO (Aug 18, 2010)

Nico lipglass is my fav purple toned gloss. It's a lavender with silver glitter. So pretty!


----------



## cno64 (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_
 awaiting arrival of Fashion Mews and Hellraizer.
_

 
I have become almost obsessed with Hellraiser, but my MAC lipstick count is approaching 70, and I'm starting to have trouble keeping them all organized.
Will I hate myself forever if I skip Hellraiser?


----------



## cno64 (Aug 27, 2010)

For my fellow lovers of purple lipstick:






Not shown: MAC Night Violet, MAC Odyssey.
By the way, MUFE RAI 15 = Makeup For Ever Rouge Artist Intense #15.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 27, 2010)

I want that MUFE l/s now! Wow!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_I LOVE LW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was love at first sight...LOL... but I must admit, it does look vastly more pink on me than purple, same with Fashion Mews!

I have been looking for a nice lilac/lavender blush, but to no avail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  Why wait for a blush--try mixing pigment over a blue pink?  I may try this tonight--I am thinking Viz a Violet over a blue-pink blushie

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_I keep gettng tempted and put off lavender whip. It's not quite me, but mixed with other colours it is. 
I tried a friend's and frankly found it a little too pink. We added bell bottom blue pigment(The only MAC darkish blue e/s I own.. ahem) which made it perfect! It pulled it into the colder side of lilac and gave it a lush sheen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I like my lilacs icy, cold and sharp._

 
  I like this or the magenta-violet spectrum.  Lately layering HotHouse over my blue pink lippies is making me happy.  I can't wait to get my new blue lipglass (I can't remember the name! from FF) to layer and make purple from my pink lippies



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_For my fellow lovers of purple lipstick:





Not shown: MAC Night Violet, MAC Odyssey.
By the way, MUFE RAI 15 = Makeup For Ever Rouge Artist Intense #15._

 
Okay, I love the ORchidazzle--a new lemming is hatched


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I recently picked up my first lavendar toned lipstick & gloss (I Like It Like That & Going Casual), and then I quickly purchased more purple lippies (Go For It & Revlon Lilac Pastelle l/g). I'm really wanting to get Violetta when it's released from the Venomous Villains collection. I think it's safe to say, I'm becoming obsessed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yay, a kindred spirit! I'm SOOOO into purple lippies now too!


----------



## cno64 (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I want that MUFE l/s now! Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't "road tested" it yet, but when I do, I'll review it.
BTW, I got mine from Sephora; I'm not sure who else sells that brand.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_




Okay, I love the ORchidazzle--a new lemming is hatched_

 
Oops; Orchidazzle was from Strange Hybrid, a year or two back, so it may be kind of hard to find now.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_I want that MUFE l/s now! Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'd recommend trying it on first, if at all possible.
While I like Rouge Artist Intense, I don't love it as much as I thought I would. 
Though nicely pigmented, it isn't as opaque as I'd expect from a product with the word "intense" in the name. It's really almost like a non-drying stain, in stick form. 
The first time I tried on Rouge Artist Intense, in fact, I had balm on my lips, and got very little color payoff. 
I'm going to have to experiment with this some, to see how I can wear it in order to get maximum color with minimum dryness. 
In the meantime: Though I really like the color of #15, I'm a little disappointed in the way it applies, and I dislike the rather cloying vaguely cherry cola taste/scent. Also, $20 is steep for a lipstick. 
While Rouge Artist Intense is far from a bad product, MAC will continue to have my loyalty in the lipstick department.
Violetta and Go For It are still my favorite purple lipsticks!


----------



## cno64 (Sep 26, 2010)

I just want to make an * eyeshadow recommendation: *
I am NW15, with very dark brown hair and bright green eyes.
Today I wore Urban Decay's matte eyeshadow in "Heist," and was complimented twice on my "pretty eyes."
Not "your purple eyeshadow," but "your pretty eyes."
Heist is a very unique color; it's taupe enough to qualify as at least a "pseudo neutral," but purple enough to be fun, and to really *pop* green eyes.
It's velvety-textured and well-pigmented, too.
I highly recommend it, especially to those with green eyes.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 26, 2010)

I finally wore my NYX Power lipstick with MAC cremesheen is Ever so Rich for the first time yesterday. I've never worn a shade like this but i wanted to do a Kim Kardashian style look. OMG loving it!!! I even got a compliment when i went out to dinner last night from the waitress. I don't think i'll be wearing a bright purple lip anytime soon but i'm really liking the look of lilac pastel lips. It just brightened my face and looked really pretty!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm liking the fact that the Rouge Artist Intense lipsticks are less intense, I'm new to lipstick and I will feel more comfortable with something that is a bit buildable. I have opaque glosses and sometimes I find myself blotting away too much product. Looks like a trip to the MUFE boutique is in my near future.

I am so unsure about Violetta, but I will buy it this week and give it a try.


----------



## cno64 (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_ I don't think i'll be wearing a bright purple lip anytime soon but i'm really liking the look of lilac pastel lips. It just brightened my face and looked really pretty!_

 
With my coloring (NW15; black-brown hair; green eyes), I find that I look better in the more vibrant purples, but I do like to pull out my Lavender Whip once in a while.
Yesterday, I wore Go For It, with Boys Go Crazy dazzleglass over it, and though I was concerned that it might be too dark, I got several compliments.
Something I like to do to slightly soften the darker purples is dab Hellraiser Dazzle lipstick over them.
The color stays deep purple, but is somehow "lightened."
This is really the only way I can wear Hellraiser; on its own, it's just too light for me.


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 27, 2010)

L'Oreal Grape Soda is my fav purple/fuschia gloss. Maybelline Grapesicle is a cute frosty purple gloss full of silver shimmer too.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 27, 2010)

Okay team purple, I have observed and here I am to report.

MAC pearlglide in Rave (eyeliner) is purple heaven.  Also, very good is the Guerlain purple liquid eyeliner.

I finally tried Fashion Mews, its gorgeous but Blooming Lovely is my go to purple lippy.

For a purple-ish blush, I have been loving Love Rock with a little bit of Quietly or Lovely Lily piggy over it to bring out the lavender a bit more.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 27, 2010)

The only "purple" or "lilac" like blush i have is On a Mission but when i tried it on, it seemed more pinky or red. I'm thinking its because i may have used a  NARS blush before and forgot to clean that brush or maybe that colour just pulls red out of my cheeks? I'll have to try it again or at least swatch it on my arm!


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 28, 2010)

I may have to give On a Mission a whirl the next time I stop in my CCO.  Right now Love rock is the closest I have to lavender blushies.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_I may have to give On a Mission a whirl the next time I stop in my CCO.  Right now Love rock is the closest I have to lavender blushies._

 
Oh i have one from the Grand Duos collection that is a lilac....its called Grand Duo too and its more of a pinky lilac. I also use my NARS Sin a lot but thats more berry "purple".


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Oh i have one from the Grand Duos collection that is a lilac....its called Grand Duo too and its more of a pinky lilac. I also use my NARS Sin a lot but thats more berry "purple"._

 
I bet I can find that at my CCO.


----------



## cno64 (Sep 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_Oh i have one from the Grand Duos collection that is a lilac....its called Grand Duo too and its more of a pinky lilac. I also use my NARS Sin a lot but thats more berry "purple"._

 
I can hardly believe that purple blushes, which once would have seemed waaay out there, have become so popular!
For a lilac/lavender blush, my "go-to" is Makeup For Ever's #89.

I was vedddy tempted by Two Virtues, but somehow convinced myself that I don't need two lilac/light purple blushes.
For a deep magenta purple, I like Ben Nye's Dry Rouge in "Passion Purple."
For a deep "berry purple" I love MAC's "Lovecrush."
When I am wearing purple on the lips or eyes, and want a blush that compliments but doesn't match, MAC "Coygirl" is a good one.
I've also got MAC "Magenta," which is mostly bright pink but has a splash of purple.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_I'm liking the fact that the Rouge Artist Intense lipsticks are less intense, I'm new to lipstick and I will feel more comfortable with something that is a bit buildable. I have opaque glosses and sometimes I find myself blotting away too much product. Looks like a trip to the MUFE boutique is in my near future.

I am so unsure about Violetta, but I will buy it this week and give it a try._

 
I bought Violetta. I love it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I am confident in buying more purple lipsticks. 

Now I'm wondering if I should buy a backup!


----------



## cno64 (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_
Now I'm wondering if I should buy a backup!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm wondering the same thing, myself.
Even though Violetta's a permanent [Pro] item, MAC's tendency to abruptly axe products makes me nervous, and Violetta is _ * sooooo * _ special!


----------



## Hilde (Oct 3, 2010)

I've been kind of scared and intrigued by the lavender. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just that i tried fashion mews and saint germain at the mac counter once, and they both made me look horrible, so I just assumed more lavender shades would as well. Although in theory it should work, i guess. I am pale with obvious cool undertones.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I'm wondering the same thing, myself.
Even though Violetta's a permanent [Pro] item, MAC's tendency to abruptly axe products makes me nervous, and Violetta is  * sooooo *  special! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Later this week I'll call around to see if any stores have VV Violetta in stock still, although I doubt it.

On The Fancy Face blog, she had a swatch of MUFE's anser to Violetta- sis you see it? Here is a link to the pic: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_nfoOGjPKR7...0/DSC06014.JPG

Link to her blog: The Fancy Face: Make Up For Ever Rogue Artist Intense Lipsticks....THOUGHTS and Swatches

I really want to compare them in person now. I know you mentioned you didn't like MUFE's lipstick that much- but I put this out there anyway.


----------



## martiangurll (Oct 4, 2010)

psst.  Violetta is Perm at the PRO store...


----------



## cno64 (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilde* 

 
_ It's just that i tried fashion mews and saint germain at the mac counter once, and they both made me look horrible, so I just assumed more lavender shades would as well. Although in theory it should work, i guess. I am pale with obvious cool undertones._

 
I'm NW 15, with green eyes, and almost black hair.
When I first got Lavender Whip, I naively swiped it across my bare lips, turned to my mother, and asked, "Does this lipstick loo-?"
She shrieked, "_NOO; that looks AWFUL!" _
An online MAC artist suggested that I first line and fill in my lips with Plum pencil before applying the lipstick. 
I tok her advice, and it looked great.
That is how I _ always _ wear Lavender Whip, and I always get compliments when I do.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_psst.  Violetta is Perm at the PRO store..._

 
Oh yeah I know that, I would just prefer to have Maleficent on the tube.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If her packaging is sold out, I'll by the pro store tube and put the VV one away for later on.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martiangurll* 

 
_psst.  Violetta is Perm at the PRO store..._

 
I know, but MAC doesn't seem to shrink from discontinuing even so-called "permanent" products, and Violetta is my "go to" purple lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I seriously considered buying a backup, just in case, but I'm trying to restrain what's starting to look like hoarding behavior in the realm of lipsticks.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 12, 2010)

The only purple I own is lavander whip and I think it's nothing special on myself.  But take any girl that has red/auburn hair and I'm sure it will look fabulous on them.


----------



## Hilde (Oct 12, 2010)

Is up the amp kind of lavender? Kind of like lavender whip? It's the purplest regular item I've seen...I think.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I'm NW 15, with green eyes, and almost black hair.
When I first got Lavender Whip, I naively swiped it across my bare lips, turned to my mother, and asked, "Does this lipstick loo-?"
She shrieked, "NOO; that looks AWFUL!" 
An online MAC artist suggested that I first line and fill in my lips with Plum pencil before applying the lipstick. 
I tok her advice, and it looked great.
That is how I  always  wear Lavender Whip, and I always get compliments when I do._

 
Hey, maybe I'll try that


----------



## cno64 (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *imthebeesknees* 

 
_ But take any girl that has red/auburn hair and I'm sure it will look fabulous on them._

 
I don't know.
I have very pale skin with pink undertones, and almost-black hair without a trace of red in it, and I get enthusiastic compliments every time I wear Lavender Whip.
However, I can't wear it successfully without first filling in my lips with Plum pencil.
Anyone who has trouble wearing Lavender Whip should give that a try, I think.
I would imagine that just about any pinkish base, whether it be a pencil or a stain, might help.
A sheer pinkish gloss on top might work, too.


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 8, 2011)

Bringing up an old post, but this topic is too good to miss out on! Do you have any favourites released this year maybe?


  	I'm all about purples and purply pinks. Not too much on the eyes, but on lips, oooh my god..

  	Violetta is my best friend in the whole wide world. Definitely cheating on my bf with it.




  	And NYX Orchid!




  	Stargazer 119, damn close dupe to Saint Germain, Not as creamy and thick though.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 9, 2011)

^You're absolutely gorgeous!

  	I love how Violetta looks on you, are you wearing anything else on your lips? Now I'm tempted to buy NYX Orchid after seeing it on you.


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2011)

cno64 said:


> A sheer pinkish gloss on top might work, too.



 	I'm in the same boat. I was a little shy to wear Lavender Whip, but now that I have it, I'm so happy! Purples are my absolute weakness.

  	Squalid- You look stunning, as you always do!


----------



## cno64 (Aug 9, 2011)

Violetta remains my HG purple lipstick, but I have a feeling Musky Amethyst will be getting its share of wear this fall.
	Musky Amethyst is almost too dark for me, though.
	I also like Play Time, for warm weather.
  	I didn't like it at first, but I've found that if I use Magenta liner with it, it's quite flattering.
  	I notice there's a lilac shade in the Seasonally Supreme collection, but I'm going to resist.


----------



## katred (Aug 9, 2011)

cno64 said:


> I also like Play Time, for warm weather. 		 			I didn't like it at first, but I've found that if I use Magenta liner with it, it's quite flattering.
> *I notice there's a lilac shade in the Seasonally Supreme collection, but I'm going to resist.*


	The purple-looking one looks so much like Playtime that it makes no difference. It's a bit lighter, but I think that on most people's lips, you won't see a difference.


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 9, 2011)

BadBadGirl said:


> Squalid- You look stunning, as you always do!


	<3 <3



  	Okay, I'm trying to find the perfect deep burgundy purple lipstick.. I've been freaking out over missing the Night Violet Mattene when it was released and I just cant get over it. Now that Smoked Purple will be released with the MAC Me Over collection, I thought it looked quite similar and possibly worth a shot. Aaand then I heard that Cyber looks basically the same as Smoked Purple but just creamier. So what do you think, is Cyber a fair contestant, so that I can get over my Night Violet depression? Haha!


----------



## katred (Aug 10, 2011)

SQUALID said:


> Okay, I'm trying to find the perfect deep burgundy purple lipstick.. I've been freaking out over missing the Night Violet Mattene when it was released and I just cant get over it. Now that Smoked Purple will be released with the MAC Me Over collection, I thought it looked quite similar and possibly worth a shot. Aaand then I heard that Cyber looks basically the same as Smoked Purple but just creamier. So what do you think, is Cyber a fair contestant, so that I can get over my Night Violet depression? Haha!



 	Cyber is bluer than Night Violet by a fair bit. From the swatches I've seen, Smoked Purple would be closer. You could also try Sin, although it's a matte. In a creamier finish, Dark Side would probably be the closest you'd find in Mac's regular lineup. Other brands... Honestly not a lot of big cosmetics brands have a good selection of dark lip colours...


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 10, 2011)

Dolce & Gabbana has a very dark purple lipstick.

http://www.temptalia.com/dolce-gabbana-lust-classic-cream-lipstick-review-photos-swatches

  	I don't have Night Violet, maybe someone else could verify if this will work. I saw the pic recently and it just came to mind.


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 13, 2011)

cno64 said:


> It's a satin-finish pinky lilac; _ very _ wearable on my NW15 skin.


	Fantastic, I'll have to check it out. I hope its purple enough! XD


  	I don't think anyone mentioned GOES AND GOES, the prolong wear lipcremes?
  	<3 <3 <3
  	its a serious purple, where i put Violetta as sort of... pinky. IN COMPARISON.


----------



## mckpoon (Aug 13, 2011)

cno64 said:


> I also like Play Time, for warm weather. 		 			I didn't like it at first, but I've found that if I use Magenta liner with it, it's quite flattering.
> *I notice there's a lilac shade in the Seasonally Supreme collection, but I'm going to resist.*



 	they're sheen supremes correct?
  	i reckon it would sheer out and lack the punch of a purple.
  	or more so, the formula scares me. (greasy.....? strange.)


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 13, 2011)

katred said:


> Cyber is bluer than Night Violet by a fair bit. From the swatches I've seen, Smoked Purple would be closer. You could also try Sin, although it's a matte. In a creamier finish, Dark Side would probably be the closest you'd find in Mac's regular lineup. Other brands... Honestly not a lot of big cosmetics brands have a good selection of dark lip colours...



 	Thank you so much for your help! I promise, I'll end up buying them all in the end.. Hahaha. And yeah, I'm totally with you! MAC seriously does the best dark colours, along with Illamasqua.


----------



## cno64 (Aug 13, 2011)

mckpoon said:


> they're sheen supremes correct?
> i reckon it would sheer out and lack the punch of a purple.
> or more so, the formula scares me. (greasy.....? strange.)


	Thank you for helping me resist!
	I'm sticking with Violetta; I love that one SOOO much.


----------



## Meisje (Aug 13, 2011)

I posted earlier in this thread... I've since bleached my hair to a nearly white shade and colors that didn't look okay on me look better now (milky pale pinks are doable). I still can't wear something like Lavendar Whip, but dark purples are a new favorite (nearly black).


----------



## frejyavanir (Aug 15, 2011)

I manned up and bought Goes and Goes + Magenta lip liner, only because my MAC store is a dinky lil kiosk in the Bay that doesn't have awesome colours like Violetta. It's a similar result..... similar...not close, but close enough.


----------



## alyxo (Oct 5, 2011)

I adore purple lipstick! Maybe I'm biased because my favourite colour is purple but I do wear purple both on my lids and lips (not at the same time, lol). My skin is naturally tan/goldeny. I have MAC's Up The Amp and Playtime and I love them both. Oh! I also have Revlon's Lilac Pastelle lipgloss and it's so so nice. I have tried MAC's Violetta and I love it but sadly, I haven't gotten my hands on it just yet.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Oct 6, 2011)

SQUALID said:


> Thank you! No, it's just Violetta
> 
> 
> <3 <3
> ...


	Can you get hold of Rimmel stuff where you are? The new Kate moss collection lipsticks are divine and number 4 is extremely close to Night Violet (but not totally matte so it doesn't dry your lips out as much.) I don't really like Cyber - the undertones don't work well with my skin tone.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 7, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> Can you get hold of Rimmel stuff where you are? The new Kate moss collection lipsticks are divine and number 4 is extremely close to Night Violet (but not totally matte so it doesn't dry your lips out as much.) I don't really like Cyber - the undertones don't work well with my skin tone.


 

  	Those who missed Night Violet might even check out Musky Amethyst.
	Even though Musky Amethyst is a Lustre (or at least applies like one), it's still quite dark, and I don't find the formula too "slippery."
	You'll probably want a liner with it, though; I like Plum or Magenta.
	MAC is making me crazy, coming out with all these purple lipsticks - Musky Amethyst, Plum Bright, Potent Fig, etc.
	So far, I've bought only Musky Amethyst, since I don't wear purple lips every day of my life, and I already have Violetta, Playtime, Go for It, and Lavender Whip.


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 9, 2011)

LisaOrestea said:


> Can you get hold of Rimmel stuff where you are? The new Kate moss collection lipsticks are divine and number 4 is extremely close to Night Violet (but not totally matte so it doesn't dry your lips out as much.) I don't really like Cyber - the undertones don't work well with my skin tone.



 	Sadly I can't.  But thanks for the tip! It sure looks good.


  	Another pretty purple to check out if you're into the Night Violet lane is *Volga* from *NARS*. It's amazing!


----------

